

Open webOS 1.0 On An Asus Transformer Prime Tablet - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2012/09/29/open-webos-1-0-on-an-asus-transformer-prime-tablet/

======
sabret00the
I don't have much love for webOS, maybe it'll come one day. But I must say,
things like this are fantastic. The more success we see in projects like this,
the closer we'll get to generic mobile devices that aren't built around a
particular OS but are rather built to run solidly no matter what you throw at
them. Of course, that requires companies like HTC, Nvidia, et al become more
open. It's a telling sign that for all of the mobile operating systems we've
seen showcased on Android hardware, none is being showcased on HTC's flagship
devices.

------
maskedinvader
I've owned the touchpad for about 6 months, and I really liked it, some of the
UI features were quite refreshingly new and clean. I wish one day webOS can
compete with android / ios / wp8. Competition is good news for the consumer.

